# Jammin in stereo



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After a brain rackin read thru my user manuals, I was able to hook Both my Marshall mg 50's up in stereo. Wow!!! Talk about fill up the mancave with sound. The RC50 has stereo output, Now I have 100 watts and duel 12's pumpin out the music... 
I really need a way to hook them to my computer now.. I have an output on the MG50DFX called emulated line out.. Does anyone know what that does... can I get a 1/4 inch to usb and hook her up or what...?????


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Do you want to hook the amps up to the computer to record? If so, I think you'd need to mic the amp and take the mic into a mixer or into a digital audio interface for the computer. Better yet is probably just to plug the computer directly into the mixer or interface and go into the computer (Garage Band, Cubase, etc.). I'm just starting to mess around with it myself.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's a thread I found with a hookup method, a fair description, and a pretty good elo MP3 about halfway down. Interesting topic, I learned quite a bit:

http://jvmforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3000&start=0


----------

